# Buddy boat(s) out of Freeport wanted.



## btravlin2

I'd like to make contact with other boats that fish 40-70 miles out of Freeport. 

I have a 21' Osprey Aquasport that I take out of San Luis Pass, from which point I head SW. My range is up to 70 miles on a good day, but with only one engine, I don't want to go past 40 miles because that's the limit for Sea Tow. 

I'm not looking to tag along or crowd space. I just want to know that if I'm out there, another boat is too, and we're in touch for a possible tow in an emergency breakdown.

My motor is a tough 225 OceanRunner in good shape, but it's still a motor.

Let me know.....also am open to a second person on the boat to kick in a few $$. But with this coast being so windy, I usually figure on going alone because planning ahead is near impossible.


----------



## charlie lawless

gonna go to cerveza soon as weather permits. hit me up if you want to tag along it will be pushing the 70nm point


----------



## btravlin2

The buoy forecast is saying it's going to lay down this Fri and Sat. It might be a go, but I'll take a look at the chart. Cerveza may be too far from San Luis Pass. I've got a 105 gal tank and average about 2mpg.

I'll pm you later in the week. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## FlounderP

I would be interested in BB with you.I run a 2120 Robalo with a 225 E -Tec.Like you I have 1 motor.Most times I launch at Bridge Bait.I usually run out to German Charlie area but would be interested in going farther with another boat.I too have US Towboat they will go further than 40 miles but they charge you.Sometimes I launch at 2004 bridge and run out from there.My name is Jeff pm me if you wanna talk


----------



## Capt. Billy

We can go further than 40 miles for smaller vessels and will go further if the problem can be diagnosed and relayed through the Coast Guard. Most importantly if you are a Sea Tow member its FREE if we service you. If we cannot service you, you have $5000 to hire a company with the crew and capabilities. We will also help with the arrangements. I believe this amount is double what TowboatUS offers. 

FYI, The last offshore call we handled was to escort a Bertram in from Cerveza that had a cabin fire. Before that was a vessel 50 miles out of Galveston that blew a steering hose on a Verado. We brought a new hose, fluid and tools. I learned that Verado's use a special oil...glad I was educated before we left the dock.


----------



## Momma's Worry

you get two with that gas hawg motor and take it(old ,single) 40 plus out?..wow.....I once had two like yours on a Grady and could never do a trip with out something on one of them failing.....


----------



## btravlin2

Momma's Worry said:


> you get two with that gas hawg motor and take it(old ,single) 40 plus out?..wow.....I once had two like yours on a Grady and could never do a trip with out something on one of them failing.....


I burn about 12 gph cruising at 25mph/3800rpms. That's about right for that motor on my boat. But still, the only single motor I would have alot of faith in would be a diesel. That's why the buddy-boating......:brew2:


----------



## Wizness

btravlin2 said:


> I burn about 12 gph cruising at 25mph/3800rpms. That's about right for that motor on my boat. But still, the only single motor I would have alot of faith in would be a diesel. That's why the buddy-boating......:brew2:


 I have ran 40 miles out in my 18' grady. I figure if you break down at 10 miles you're still in the same situation as being broke down at 30-40 miles with the exception of longer wait times to be towed obviously. Just keep all the necessary safety equipment (EPIRB , PLD etc...) and pick your days.


----------



## The_Chain

Put me down on the list to buddy boat, I run a 24 Grady with a single 250 Yamaha 0x66. I cruise at 20-25mph burning around 14 gph with a 166 gal fuel tank..I can make longer runs 80 + but its always nice to have another boat out there with me...I will launch out of Bridge Bait...prob wont run till the spring again, my boats gonna sit on the hard after today for winter refit items...pm me and we can exchange details and get something going.


----------



## Txboater

Going to save this thread.. Won't be out 'till closer to the spring but always looking for others to run out with. 26' ProLine w/single Mercruiser, 165gal tank. Did several runs out to Tequila and Cerveza last season with a couple overnighters. I launch from Bridge Bait. PM me when the time comes


----------



## btravlin2

Likewise, won't be going out until warmer water (and bigger weather windows), but good to know about the overnight, because it doesn't make a lot of sense to run that far otherwise.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman

*fishing buddy*

Hello, I am new to the site. I have a 23' Hydra sport center console with a single 225HP engine. I have been fishing out of Galveston for the past few years, and I have heard that Freeport was the place to fish. I also would like to team up with another boat and go out 30+ miles. What are you catching at 30-40 miles out.


----------



## gotmuddy

This is probably a long shot but I will be down middle of next month if anyone has a empty spot and needs someone to split some fuel.


----------



## omegajimmy

Hi, I would love to buddy up with yours guys sometime. I have a 22" boat with a single engine 225 hp. I have been trying to go out of freeport for sometime now. I'm alway happy to go on sunday now seen football is over. Email me if your guys want to set of a day at [email protected]

thank you


----------



## txflounder

Let me know if you want to buddy boat, I'm running a 21' sea pro with a 200 honda on the back. I've ran up to 40 miles so far, just a little hesitant to go further with one motor.


----------

